# Koxx Days Allemagne?



## franktrial (9. Februar 2006)

Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit Koxx Days in Deutschland, in Berlin vielleicht.
Hat irgendjemand Ahnung ob man das einfach so machen kann oder man da erst bei Koxx nach fragen muss....


----------



## Tretschwein (9. Februar 2006)

Watn?

was willste denn mit koxx? Wozu koxxdays? frag mal nach...

deutschlandweites Festival des BikeTrialSports!

bin dabei. wenn bt erlaubt ist. und..Köln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (9. Februar 2006)

oder halt auch biketrial festival, vielleicht irgendwie zentral in deutschland....


----------



## schwalbe (9. Februar 2006)

Der Hösel schreibt auf der moobix Seite, er will im Frühjahr ein Trialwochenende in Thalheim auf dem sein Trialgelände machen.


----------



## florianwagner (9. Februar 2006)

schwalbe" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
schwalbe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hösel schreibt auf der moobix Seite, er will im Frühjahr ein Trialwochenende in Thalheim auf dem sein Trialgelände machen.



das ganze soll so märz/april steigen und die teilnehmerzahl soll nicht 20 oder so übersteigen, aber wenn da mehr kommen würde das vielleicht auch gehn. ich fänds auf jeden fall interessant mal n wochenende mit dem zu fahren.

vielleicht könnte mal jeder reinschreiben ob da interesse besteht oder nicht.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (9. Februar 2006)

Also ich hätte Lust sowas zu organisieren. Auch wenn ich etwas befangen bin, erscheint Köln die beste Wahl wg. der IFMA. Sofern wieder ein offizielleer Wettbewerb stattfindet, könnte man auch gleich die "Großen" einladen. Es würden sich dann sicher auch Sponsoren finden.


----------



## tommytrialer (9. Februar 2006)

auf der IFMA ist dieses Jahr europameisterschaft!


ich glaube nicht das sowas in deutschland klappt.

a fehlt die infrastruktur--- gibt nur wenige große trialgelände wie buthiers mit so guten schlafmöglichkeiten.

b fehlt der druck---die ganzen guten leute kommen nur weil sie von koxx gesponsert werden. da müsste man ihnen schon was gutes anbieten das sie trotzdem kommen


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (9. Februar 2006)

Ich glaube das mit den KOXX Days war nicht wortwörtlich gemeint. ich meine auch einfach ein organisiertes Event, wo alle hinkommen. Die Fahrer, die zur EM kommen, haben bestimmt adäquate Unterkünfte in Hotels etc.

Wenn z.B. die Dirtflames ihre Session in Köln machen, komme immer nen Haufen Leute. Irgendein Promi war immer dabei. Einen Parcour brauchste net. Gibt genug Locations in de Stadt.


----------



## trialsrider (10. Februar 2006)

Benutz mal die SUFU! ich wollte sowas auch mal machen!
Die ulti Session oder MonsterSession! aber das hat net hingehauen!
Ich wäre auch dafür mal son RIIESEN! treffen zu machen!
Und Köln wäre dafür schon geil denk ich.....


----------



## tommytrialer (10. Februar 2006)

also ich weiß ned warum ihr alle so köln gut findet. ich war noch nie in köln, aber von den spots dort habe ich nichts gutes gehört.


Ich finde die Region um Frankfurt viel geiler.

Da gibts MAINZ, WIESBADEN, FRANKFURT und DARMSTADT.

da kann man geil Fahren, vor allem in Mainz, da wurde auch unsere Videos gedreht und mit dem Max, Philip und dem Toto auch gute Locals, die sich auch auskennen.

Das sollte man auch echt berücksichtigen. weil wen ich wo hin fahr dann hab ich auch einen kleinen anspruch an die spots. weil nur wegen leute treffen und scheiß spots, da lohnt es sich nicht


----------



## florianwagner (10. Februar 2006)

ich finde die region um frankfurt auch besser, liegt eher in der "mitte" deutschlands und man könnte auch ins felsenmeer oder die genannten städte gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (10. Februar 2006)

@trialsrider

Das es funktioniert, sieht man an den Dirtflames:


Bike Magazin Juni 2003-

âBiker Inferno in KÃ¶ln

Um Ihr Video mit spektakulÃ¤ren Szenen anzureichern, hatten die Macher von Dirtflames eine einzigartige Idee. Sie riefen zu einer Streetsession. Knapp 120 Biker tricksten und sprangen daraufhin im Pulk vor laufenden
Kameras durch KÃ¶ln, darunter wheely KÃ¶nig Bobby Root.â

MTB Rider Februar 2005-

â...KÃ¶ln ist und bleibt das beste Pflaster fÃ¼r Street Sessions. Nicht weil die Leute dafÃ¼r da sind. Allen voran dank der Dirtflames. Sie haben es geschafft, Street Sessions populÃ¤r zu machen, und der Termin zu Ostern
ist im Kalender vieler New School Kids fÃ¼r KÃ¶ln reserviert...â

..............

ZunÃ¤chst einmal ist die Organisation fÃ¼r einen allein zu viel Arbeit. Das mÃ¼ssen mindestens zwei machen, besser drei oder vier.

Es muss ein Promi-Fahrer her, weil dann viel mehr Leute kommen. Bei den Dirtflames ist die HÃ¤lfte der 120 Leute wahrscheinlich allein wegen Bobby Root gekommen. Wenn EM in KÃ¶ln ist, warum sollte dann nicht einer oder mehrere der prom. Teilnehmer sich uns ein paar Stunden anschlieÃen.

Man muss ein kleines Programm machen. Nur um den Dom herumfahren bringt nichts. z.B. Treffpunkt Dom und andere Locations (kenne hier viele gut Spots) nach und nach nach einer festgelegten Route abfahren. Als Abschluss vielleicht Grillen/Zelten/Party. Die ganze Sache muss gefilmt werden.

Und last but not least: Presse ! Bei Promis kommt die sofort.

SchlieÃlich muss die Session rechtzeitig publik gemacht werden. Das Forum als Plattform reicht nicht aus. Da lieÃe sich bestimmt was machen.​


----------



## franktrial (10. Februar 2006)

Muss ja nicht genau so laufen wie bei den Koxx Day in Frankreich,reicht ja auch nur City Trial, da muss ja auch nicht der Vincent dabei sein. Einfach mal mit ein Sack voll Leuten quer durch die Stadt trialn. Könnte man ja auch in zwei verschiedene Stätten machen. Frankfurt wäre mir echt zu weit, aber im Felsenmeer würde ich eigentlich gerne mal fahren...hmm.
Ich wäre für die Hauptstadt, da gibts auch schöne ecken


----------



## trialsrider (10. Februar 2006)

Dat mit den Dirtflames musst du mir net sagen! Ich kenn die jungs persöhnlich und war mit denen auch schon bei mir fahren....also mit andre und ratzko aber das is was anderes da sind ja DHler, Streeter, Dirter und so....da kommen eher mal schnell so viele zusammen als nur Trialer.

Ja von mir aus können wa auch um Frankfurt machen! Aber die Kölner Spots sind ziemlich geil egal was BSXL sagt! ;-) bei der Session waren wa halt an scheiss spots aber soweit ich weiß haben Levelboss und Tretschwein jede Menge neues gefunden siehe das BT Video....also da is schon viel! aber für viele Trialer würde ich auch viele Kilometer fahren! egal wie weit!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (10. Februar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Dat mit den Dirtflames musst du mir net sagen! Ich kenn die jungs persöhnlich und war mit denen auch schon bei mir fahren
> 
> Dann haben wir ja gemeinsame Bekannte ! Andre und Rene waren auch dabei. Ich hab mich damals derb auf´s Ei gelegt.
> 
> Frankfurt wäre auch recht, aber die Leute, die es organisieren, müssen in der Stadt oder Nähe wohnen, wegen Beziehungen usw. Gibt es denn in Frankfurt Leute, die das hinkriegen ?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Februar 2006)

also so n groß event schön und gut
aber wenns soviele fahrer sinbd dann müsst ihr sowas anmelden.
und dann find ich die einstellung:
gesammt session in berlin+alle sollen kommen wirklich sch...
denkt mal an die jungs aus süddeutschland.
also frankfurt wär schun gut
bzw mainz....
denkt mal drüber nach
aber der süden kommt garantiert net5 um in berlin n tag aufs hr zu gehn.
aber macht was ihr wollt,denk halt s geht darum allen n überblick über die deutschen fahrer zu geben, dann sollte des halt auch für alle deutschen fahrer ziehmlich gleich gut zu erreichen sein.
also berlin würd ich net anfahrn.
auf keinen.

gruß sebo


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. Februar 2006)

also mir ist die city egal...nur eins steht fest... niiiieeeeeee wieder Köln...

Mainz wäre wohl sehr geil... aber ich hab auch kein problem nach Berlin zu fahren... oder nach Freiburg ... aber bitte nicht Köln!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (11. Februar 2006)

ALso ich wäre auch für eine Stadt mitten in Lande! Oder halt Freiburg Wir sind nämlich auch zur Fahrrad-Stadt 2005 gewählt worden und das nicht ohne Grund! Hier liegt das Urgestein des Trialsports wie z.B. Hans Rey usw...


----------



## florianwagner (11. Februar 2006)

muss es eigentlich unbedingt ne stadt sein?
was isn mit dem felsenmeer, das liegt doch auch ziemlich mittig in deutschland und es könnten dort genug trialer gleichzeitig an verschiedenen stellen fahren.


----------



## Trial infected (11. Februar 2006)

also so wirklich wär ich auch nich für berlin denn es gibt zwar relativ geile spots aber ich hab in letzter zeit mitbekommen das die recht schnell ausgereizt sind und wenn man dann zum nächsten fahren möchte is dies relativ weit entfernt. und das mit dem "inner mitte vom Dtl." is schon garnich sone schlechte idee denn dann würden bestimmt auch mehr kommen und desto mehr desto besser. und es würde bestimmt lustig werden wenn so 50trialer quer durch irgendeine city fahren!! na gut dann grübelt mal weiter!!


----------



## elhefe (11. Februar 2006)

Die Erfahrung hat auch gezeigt, dass es relativ schwierig ist, so einen großen Mob durch die Stadt zu bewegen.

Da wär irgend etwas geeignet, wo viele Leute viel machen können. Von daher ist wohl das Felsenmeer, obwohl ich noch nie da war, ein geeigneter Spot. Oder halt nen (Vereins-)gelände. (Ist natürlich nicht so öffentlichkeitswirksam  )


----------



## EchoPure (11. Februar 2006)

Die Idee ist echt nicht schlecht und es würden (denke ich doch mal) auch viele mitmachen aber einige haben sicher nicht so viel Geld um bis dort hin zu fahren!
Wenn ich von Halle nach Frankfurt fahren würde würde ich ca 70-80 bezahlen wenn ich mit der DBahn fahren würde!und das ist nur die hinfahrt!!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Februar 2006)

bestimmt kann man auch paar fahrgemeinschaften organisieren, könn sich alle aus einer region so bissel gegenseitig abholen, wenns bissel aufn weg liegt, wird doch sicher irgendwie möglich sein...


----------



## Tretschwein (11. Februar 2006)

ich wäre auf jeden fall für zelten und feuer! und das ganze n paar tage lang...und etwas alkohol.

sonst ists ja doch wieder nur ne streetsession... ist zwar sehr geil dann neue leute zu treffen aber vom fahrspaß her kann ich genauso gut mit ein paar netten menschen zusammen fahren und nicht mit riesem mopp.

zelten wäre sehr geil und sonne und grillen und überhaupt freu ich mich schon auf den geheiligten SOMMER!!

sogesehn ist französisch buthiers schon sehhr fett.

vlt kann man an einem größeren trialgelände in deutschland ja zelten und dann ähnlich den koxxdays auch ne stadt anfahren.

unser verein hier in der eifel verfügt auch über eine trainingswiese und köln ist ca dreiviertl stunde von KÖLN aber für einen großevent sehe ich hier die kapazitäten ein wenig beschränkt.

soooo.
sommer und biketrial....


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (12. Februar 2006)

Gehen wir die Sache doch mal anders an:

Wieviel Leute fahren zur EM/IFMA nach Köln ?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Februar 2006)

Frankfurt und Umgebung ist halt einfach die Macht in Deutschland.... 
nee spaß, aba meiner Meinung nach ist Mainz echt optimal zum trialen, gerade im Sommer, es gibt überall spots für alle skilllevels, und im Sommer kann man am Rhein noch gechillt den Tag ausklingen lassen, bzw. danach nochaml mit allen ins Schwimmbad oder so fahren, was auch nicht aus der Welt ist....also Mainz bietet sich auch von der entfernung an, da es zeimlich mittig liegt....außerdem sind die spots nciht zu weit weg.
Jugendherberge oder ähnliches gibts da auch irgendwo......also....lasst mal da was macxhen......
Max


----------



## Schevron (13. Februar 2006)

wenn wir unser gelände schon voll bestückt hätten könnte man auch was bei uns unter der brücke machen. Aber uns fehlen noch ein paar hundert palleten, große steile, betonröhren usw.
Platz is massig da, nur die sachen zu bekommen is halt das prob.
Sobald wir genug haben läßt sich da sicherlich mal was machen. Und es is halt 100%ig trocken, egal welches Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (17. Februar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Benutz mal die SUFU! ich wollte sowas auch mal machen!
> Die ulti Session oder MonsterSession! aber das hat net hingehauen!
> Ich wäre auch dafür mal son RIIESEN! treffen zu machen!
> Und Köln wäre dafür schon geil denk ich.....


 
Problem scheint zu sein, dass alles nur kaputtgeredet wird. Offensichtlich muss man die Leute vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen. Alleine kann man sowas aber nicht organisieren.


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Februar 2006)

das problem ist finde ich das jeder was in seiner nähe machen will und die wenigsten mal was investieren wollen und irgendwo hinfahren und was erleben...


----------



## Scr4t (17. Februar 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> das problem ist finde ich das jeder was in seiner nähe machen will und die wenigsten mal was investieren wollen und irgendwo hinfahren und was erleben...



.


----------



## EchoPure (17. Februar 2006)

Ich habe mir mal die Bilder vom Felsenmeer angesehen und muss sagen das sich das echt lohnen würde aber nicht nur für einen Tag!!!!
Mindestens für ein Wochenende!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oder was sagt ihr?


----------



## trialmissmarple (17. Februar 2006)

Ich finde City viel besser ist ja auch egal wo ob Bremen Köln Berlin oder so nur es muss sich da jemand auskennen


----------



## florianwagner (18. Februar 2006)

also ich fänd den "großraum frankfurt" und vor allem das felsenmeer gut. und noch was, die leute aus diesem großraum könnten sich doch als guides anbieten. da sie ja eh schon nicht weit fahren müssen wäre das doch eine gute sache oder?


----------



## tommytrialer (18. Februar 2006)

entfernung großraum frankfurt felsenmeer 50 km. könnte man in einer woche sehr viel machen.

zb felsenmeer mainz wiesbaden frankfurt darmstadt alles in einen umkreis von 50 km.


jedoch das andere problem einer solchen session wäre der termin.


----------



## trialsrider (18. Februar 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> jedoch das andere problem einer solchen session wäre der termin.



Jap bin auch so für mainz / frankfurt und umgebung! 

Und ich bin dafür das wir das zuletzt angesprochene Problem einfach ignorieren!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (25. Februar 2006)

Na gut, dann eben Frankfurter Raum. Wer organisiert das?

P.S.: Wer kommt eigentlich zur Dirtflames Strretsession am 29.04. in Köln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (26. Februar 2006)

Wie wäre es mit Schatthausen und Rauenberg?

Wie die meisten wissen gibt es in Schatthausen ein extrem geiles Gelände. In 5 km Entfernung gibt es jetzt zudem 5000 qm überdachtes Gelände unter einer Autobahnbrücke. In kürze gibt es dort genug geiegnete Hindernisse. (Es gibt jetzt schon einiges dort, und der Rest ist in Bearbeitung)

Diese Variante wäre unabhängig vom Wetter. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie interessant das City-Trial mäßig aussieht. Wobei Karlsruhe, Mannheim, Heidelberg evtl. was zu bieten haben.

Bei Interesse würde ich organisatorisch (Übernachtung, Verpflegung etc.) was auf die Beine stellen. Eine ganze Woche wird für potenitelle Teilnehmer kaum realistisch sein. Aber ein Wochenende oder ein verlängertes Wochenende?

Das Felsenmehr kann man m.E. von hier aus auch gut ansteuern.


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (27. Februar 2006)

Eh also ich find Frankfurter raum besser , 


Schatthausen is einfach zu langweilig.....Nichts für Citytrialer  


Mainz rockt  


gruß Matze


----------

